# Discussion- How to Improve the Lifestyle Lounge



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2021)

Hey guys,

I'm curious. I'd like to open up a discussion- how do you think we can improve this section? 

You may have seen that we launched a short story contest recently. I've also been thinking about doing some kind of crossword puzzle challenge where the first three people to answer win prizes. 

@Yamato @Swarmy


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 19, 2021)

bringing the cooking contest back would be cool. i'm not one to participate, but seeing all the photos was 

is it possible to run prizes related to post count within this section?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> bringing the cooking contest back would be cool. i'm not one to participate, but seeing all the photos was
> 
> is it possible to run prizes related to post count within this section?



Like a "make one thread a day" contest? Or who posts the most a month?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 19, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Like a "make one thread a day" contest? Or who posts the most a month?



it could be a weekly/monthly prize, like "best thread of the week"  or "funniest response". you could have a few different categories 

i think the puzzle would be neat too.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> it could be a weekly/monthly prize, like "best thread of the week"  or "funniest response". you could have a few different categories
> 
> i think the puzzle would be neat too.



Ah maybe a thread of the month contest could work!


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 19, 2021)

more gangsta content

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> more gangsta content



word.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 20, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> more gangsta content





Raiden said:


> word.



More geek content.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> More geek content.



Absolutely


----------



## Island (Aug 20, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> it could be a weekly/monthly prize, like "best thread of the week"


I like this idea.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2021)

Island said:


> I like this idea.



yeah same : ).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Aug 20, 2021)

encourage people to act more normally 
j/k

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## selfconcile (Aug 21, 2021)

One of the s has rules/guidelines and a goal for the section, though that was 6 years ago - have they changed since?


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 21, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> More geek content.


we already got too much of that. cuz I saw someone post bout they full medieval clothing outfits and a cape this week.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> we already got too much of that. cuz I saw someone post bout they full medieval clothing outfits and a cape this week.



Some might think that's gangsta.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Some might think that's gangsta.


Sir Gangsta

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 21, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Some might think that's gangsta.


yeah, nerds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Aug 21, 2021)

Raiden said:


> word.


Not gonna happen until we get more actual gangsters here and I don't think they'd find Fanverse interesting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 22, 2021)

Put Decorations around it


----------



## Yamato (Aug 22, 2021)

I think most of the regulars here  enjoy watching DDJ post and t does feel like he does contribute near half the activity  

anyway the weekly top thread or post thing sounds like a nice incentive

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 23, 2021)

More posts from DDJ. He keeps fanverse spinning he really does.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 23, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> More posts from DDJ. He keeps fanverse spinning he really does.


Did he ask you who's the girl in your avy yet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Did he ask you who's the girl in your avy yet?


who is the woman in your avatar?
j/k

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 23, 2021)

Jim said:


> who is the woman in your avatar?
> j/k


To assume that's even human underneath, tsk tsk...


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> To assume that's even human underneath, tsk tsk...


as if there aren't female insects

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 23, 2021)

Jim said:


> as if there aren't female insects


To assume a corporeal being?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 23, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Did he ask you who's the girl in your avy yet?


Not yet. Not yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 23, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Did he ask you who's the girl in your avy yet?


I wish he had done that to me, then I could lay down the vtuber knowledge like I have with you, bug man.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Island (Aug 23, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> I wish he had done that to me, then I could lay down the vtuber knowledge like I have with you, bug man.


I regret looking this up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Trinity (Aug 23, 2021)

It’s really just seeing what sticks and doesn’t, but don’t be afraid to try as many contests and incentives as you wish to see what resonates with your people.


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2021)

Island said:


> I regret looking this up.


and people wonder why i don't google things people tell me to


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 24, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> I wish he had done that to me, then I could lay down the vtuber knowledge like I have with you, bug man.


No soul, no matter how wretched, deserves such severe punishment...



Jim said:


> and people wonder why i don't google things people tell me to


Loa loa


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2021)

Planning to launch the thread of the month contest soon btw. As soon as we can get prizes figured out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2021)

More DDJ threads?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2021)

Launched a thread of the month contest.


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2021)

we should make a "who is the woman in your avatar?" thread
j/k


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 3, 2021)

Jim said:


> we should make a "who is the woman in your avatar?" thread
> j/k



all jokes aside

"backstory to your current avatar" could be interesting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> all jokes aside
> 
> "backstory to your current avatar" could be interesting



That might be a cool Ally thread : ).


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> That might be a cool Ally thread : ).


i only want to see warm "Ally" threads
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

Jim said:


> i only want to see warm "Ally" threads
> j/k



lol Jim .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 6, 2021)

I don't know the crowd in the lifetsyle lounge but if enough people are ornery curmudgeons maybe the lounge can have a rant thread sticky where people can just pop in and rant about whatever annoyed them that day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Island (Sep 6, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> curmudgeons


I definitely read this correctly and not at all in a weird freaky kind of way.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

I did not read that correctly  



reiatsuflow said:


> I don't know the crowd in the lifetsyle lounge but if enough people are ornery curmudgeons maybe the lounge can have a rant thread sticky where people can just pop in and rant about whatever annoyed them that day.



Ah like a "Tell me about your day thread?" I mean feel free to make one. I can as well.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Sep 11, 2021)

Only have half-baked ideas, (and I didnt search enough either) but maybe move the Fanclub old geezers here, and/or have like Saturdays thread where just starting in morning just play Saturday morning cartoons from the 80s.  That is all, just humble requests (and have original spots but do a best of the best mix of shows lol Could be a good project.

Edits: thanks, yes another move to try could be to show anyone's favourite (canuck spelt) clips of Electric Circus from the 90s that Much Music had as a show back then.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Sep 11, 2021)

Make a banner for the lifestyle lounge a nicer one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke (Sep 11, 2021)

2 words

1) Cash

2) Prizes


They can be separate, or combined.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gin (Sep 11, 2021)

Smoke said:


> 2 words
> 
> 1) Cash
> 
> ...


this section's already a cover for black market feet pic trading and you want to make it even easier for them?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke (Sep 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> this section's already a cover for black market feet pic trading and you want to make it even easier for them?


Sometimes you gotta make dirty things dirtier to get the people's attention.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Sep 12, 2021)

D&D and Doctor Who was on then, thank-you TVO.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2021)

New banner is up!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 2, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I don't know the crowd in the lifetsyle lounge but if enough people are ornery curmudgeons maybe the lounge can have a rant thread sticky where people can just pop in and rant about whatever annoyed them that day.



this is a good idea

i was thinking about a thread from back in the day called "letter to a friend" or "message to a friend" (can't remember which). people would post there and rant about life, their relationships, their jobs etc. some would troll, and others would really try get things off their chest. it was a popular thread overall and having a similar thread here might encourage more srs responses. 

maybe call it "random thoughts of the day" or no...i'll leave it to the witty ones to come up with a witty title


----------



## Yamato (Oct 3, 2021)

At this point, we all should be hoping a certain someone doesn't nuke this section or its members

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> this is a good idea
> 
> i was thinking about a thread from back in the day called "letter to a friend" or "message to a friend" (can't remember which). people would post there and rant about life, their relationships, their jobs etc. some would troll, and others would really try get things off their chest. it was a popular thread overall and having a similar thread here might encourage more srs responses.
> 
> maybe call it "random thoughts of the day" or no...i'll leave it to the witty ones to come up with a witty title



Feel free to make it! I wouldn't mind stickying it either.



Yamato said:


> At this point, we all should be hoping a certain someone doesn't nuke this section or its members



So far we're good.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

@Jim Section is pretty low-key and we don't really material that would be subject to copyright. So the section isn't something has to be played with a lot. Obviously though we're sad for other parts of the forum.


----------

